# cobray m-11  hammer issue



## BRASSRING HOOD (Jan 6, 2009)

well i already pulled what little hair ihad out cant figure what is going on, i fire it ,it reloads a round  but wont fire again , i open it up the hammer is against the pin,  if i manually pullit back it will fire


----------



## njanear (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a few thoughts:  

First of all, are the cartridges factory manufactured or reloads?  Maybe they are simply short-stroking (recoiling enough to eject the empty and load the new one, but not enough to cock the firearm - I haven't handled a M-11-type firearm in 18+ years, so I can't quite remember what the 'guts' were set up like).  Try another brand or factory loads in it first to see if that 'fixes' the issue.

Also, have you tried doing a simple function check on it?  If not, try this:

1)  Cock the firearm and pull the trigger.  Did the hammer drop?

2)  Keep holding the trigger back and quickly cock the firearm again.  

3)  Release the trigger and then pull it.  Did the hammer drop?  

If not, I would guess the sear was not holding the hammer in place, and was just letting the hammer follow the bolt home.  You didn't heavily oil or grease the innards, did you?

PS:  Is this M11 a .380 or a 9mm?  Just curious.


----------



## BRASSRING HOOD (Jan 7, 2009)

*cobray pm hammer*

its a 9mm, do u have a hammer for it or do u know of anyone who does waiting list is long and i dont like to give my info over the net


----------



## njanear (Jan 7, 2009)

BRASSRING HOOD said:


> its a 9mm, do u have a hammer for it or do u know of anyone who does waiting list is long and i dont like to give my info over the net



Sorry, no parts here.  Check your PM for some links.


----------



## monkeytoys (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like the hammer/sear engagement surfaces are the problem.  

you didn't say where you tried looking for parts, but cobray's online catalog has them listed for 48.00. https://www.onlinesecureordering.com/c4.html it's part #19.


----------



## abrannon (Jan 8, 2009)

I have not seen a Cobray M-11, but I have seen a SWD M-11 that did the same thing.  The problem was the hammer, in the one I looked at the hammer had a hook on each end, one would catch on a sliding plate attached to the trigger after the trigger was pulled, as the trigger was released this plate returned forward with the trigger and released the hook on the hammer allowing the hammer to be caught by the second forward hook.   

On this one the first or back hook was not all there anymore.  So everytime the gun was fired, the hammer just returned to the forward position since it was not being caught by the first hook, which was required to cock the weapon.

A new hammer fixed it.


----------



## Speedemon (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't rule out the firing pin. I have made at least 6 for my brother in law when he had his. You will have to pull it from the bolt to see it is broke most of the time.


----------

